# sql server t-sql: try/catch bei ALTER TABLE ?



## ruutaiokwu (4. Jun 2014)

hallo zusammen

das scheint nicht zu gehen wenn das feld yyy bereits existiert: 


```
begin try
  ALTER TABLE xxx ADD yyy ntext NULL
end try
begin catch
  print 'fehler'
end catch
```


...es wird dann nicht 'fehler', sondern "Column names in each table must be unique..." ausgegeben. dabei müsste try/catch den fehler doch schlucken?


weiss jemand weiteres, wie ich das so realisieren könnte ohne zu prüfen ob bereits ein feld yyy exisitert?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (17. Jan 2018)

Weiss niemand was zum Thema?


----------



## Flown (18. Jan 2018)

Zwar noch nie benötigt, aber es wird schon etwas sein, was unter dem "Punkt Errors Unaffected by a TRY…CATCH Construct" liegt. Nehme mal an der severity-level ist zu hoch.


----------



## Thallius (18. Jan 2018)

Und warum prüfat du nicht einfach ob das Feld exisitert? 5 Zeilen Code zu viel arbeit?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (18. Jan 2018)

Danke für die Feedbacks!

*"Und warum prüfat du nicht einfach ob das Feld exisitert? 5 Zeilen Code zu viel arbeit?"*

Die Frage ist eher theoretischer Natur..


----------

